# Need some help.



## Mr_Funk (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello everyone. I am new to the boards and was hoping somebody could answer a question for me. 

Do swordtails eat other fish? 

The reason I ask is because I went on vacation 2 weeks ago and got back yesterday. Upon checking my tank, I noticed that all my fish were healthy and very active. However, I couldn't find one of my female swordtails. She was the smallest and tended to hide a lot so I wasn't worried. Last night, I changed about 25% of the water. This usually causes all of the fish to stir and swim around, but still no sign of her. I uprooted the ornaments and plants and nothing. I checked the filter and area surrounding the tank and she wasn't there. Is it possible that she was eaten by the other fish? It could be possible, but there isn't any evidence of her being in the tank. If she was eaten I would expect to find some remains, but there isn't anything. Please let me know if any of you have ever experienced this or if you have any suggestions. Thanks in advance. 

Mr_Funk.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

maybe she jumped? i once had a bala sark that jumped out of the tank and i didn't find him for more than a month cause he was behind the tank and a fake ivyplant thing.

edit: swordtails are known jumpers too.


----------

